# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  كاس الامم الافريقية 2013

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنطلق في التاسع عشر من شهر يناير 2013م بطولة الامم الافريقة التاسعة والعشرون والتي تستيضيفها جنوب افريقيا .
وقد  حصلت جنوب افريقيا علي استضافة البطولة بعد قرار الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة  القدم "الكاف" سحب تنظيم بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2013 من ليبيا، نظرا  للأوضاع غير المستقرة التي شهدتها ليبيا مؤخرا  .
وكما هو معلوم فأن  "جنوب إفريقيا طلبت تنظيم بطولة أمم أفريقيا 2013، بالإضافة إلى دول أخرى  منها مصر ، ونسبة لتقدم جنوب افريقيا بطلب رسمي منحت فرصة استضافة البطولة  علي اراضيها للمرة الثانية بعد استضافتها للبطولة لاول مرة في العام 1996م  وحصولها علي لقب تلك البطولة .
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الكاف سبق وأن سحب  تنظيم بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية للشباب من ليبيا، ومنح حق تنظيمها لجنوب  أفريقيا، والتي أقيمت في الفترة من 17 نيسان وحتى الأول من مايو 2012م   وفاز بها المنتخب النيجيري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السجل الذهبي لكأس إفريقيا للأمم منذ العام 1957م بالسودان وحتي 2012م بالجابون وغينيا الاستوائية 

البطولة الاولي عام 1957 اقيمت بالسودان البطل مصر
البطولة الثانية عام 1959 اقيمت بمصرالبطل مصر
البطولة الثالثة عام 1962 اقيمت بأثيوبيا البطل  أثيوبيا
البطولة الرابعة عام 1963 اقيمت بغانا البطل غانا
البطولة الخامسة عام 1965 اقيمت بتونس البطل غانا
البطولة السادسة عام 1968 اقيمت بإثيوبيا البطل جمهورية الكونغو
البطولة السابعة عام 1970 اقيمت بالسودان البطل السودان
البطولة الثامنة عام 1972 اقيمت بالكامرون البطل الكونغو
البطولة التاسعة عام 1974 اقيمت بمصر البطل زايير (الكونغو الديمقراطية حاليا)
البطولة العاشرة عام 1976اقيمت بإثيوبيا البطل المغرب
البطولة الحادية عشر عام 1978 اقيمت بغانا البطل غانا
البطولة الثانية عشر عام 1980 اقيمت بنيجيريا البطل نيجيريا
البطولة الثالثة عشر عام 1982 اقيمت بليبيا البطل غانا
البطولة الرابعة عشر عام 1984 اقيمت بساحل العاج البطل الكامرون
البطولة الخامسة عشر عام 1986 اقيمت بمصرالبطل مصر
البطولة السادسة عشر عام 1988 اقيمت بالمغرب البطل الكامرون
البطولة السابعة عشر عام 1990 اقيمت بالجزائرالبطل الجزائر
البطولة الثامنة عشر عام 1992 اقيمت يالسنغال البطل ساحل العاج 
البطولة التاسعة عشر عام 1994 اقيمت بتونس البطل نيجيريا
البطولة العشرون عام 1996 اقيمت بجنوب إفريقيا البطل جنوب إفريقيا
البطولة الواحدة والعشرون عام 1998 اقيمت ببوركينا فاسو البطل مصر
البطولة الثانية والعشرون عام 2000 اقيمت بغانا ونيجيريا البطل الكامرون
البطولة الثالثة والعشرون عام 2002 اقيمت بمالي البطل  الكامرون
البطولة الرابعة والعشرون عام 2004 اقيمت بتونس البطل تونس
البطولة الخامسة والعشرون عام 2006 اقيمت بمصرالبطل مصر
البطولة السادسة والعشرون عام 2008 اقيمت  بغانا البطل مصر
البطولة السابعة والعشرون عام 2010 اقيمت بأنغولا البطل مصر
البطولة الثامنة والعشرون عام 2012 اقيمت  بالجابون وغينيا الإستوائية البطل زامبيا
البطولة التاسعة والعشرون عام 2013 ستقام بجنوب افريقيا البطل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخبات المتوجة باللقب :- 
مصر : 7 مرات 1957- 1959 - 1986- 1998- 2006-2008-2010
غانا : 4 مرات 1963- 1965 - 1978 -1982
الكامرون: 4 مرات 1984 - 1988- 2000 - 2002 
نيجيريا : مرتان  1980 - 1994 
 الكونغو الديمقراطية: مرتان 1972 - 1974
تسعة  منتخبات فازت بالبطولة مرة واحدة وهي : تونس 2004 ـ السودان  1970 ـ كوت  ديفوار 1992 ـ الجزائر 1990 ـ جنوب إفريقيا 1996 ـ المغرب 1976ـ إثيوبيا  1962ـ جمهورية الكونغو 1968ـ زامبيا 2012
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المنتخبات  المتأهلة لبطولة 2013م وعددها اثنا عشر منتخب وهي :- انغولا - المغرب -  جنوب افريقيا - كاب فيردي - غانا - النيجر - جمهورية الكنغو - مالي -  نيجيريا - زامبيا - بوركينا فاسو - اثيوبيا - توغو - تونس - الجزائر - ساحل  العاج 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تم تقسيم الفرق المتأهلة الي اربعة مجموعات 
المجموعة الاولي ضمت _ انغولا - المغرب - جنوب افريقيا - كاب فيردي
المجموعة الثانية ضمت - غانا - النيجر - جمهورية الكنغو - مالي
المجموعة الثالثة ضمت -نيجيريا - زامبيا - بوركينا فاسو - اثيوبيا 
المجموعة الرابعة ضمت - توغو - تونس - الجزائر - ساحل العاج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

النقاط والمراكز


المجموعة A
لعب
ف
ت
خ
أهداف
نقاط


جنوب أفريقيا
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


كاب فيردي
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


أنغولا
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


المغرب
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

المجموعة B
لعب
ف
ت
خ
أهداف
نقاط


غانا
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


جمهورية الكونجو
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


مالي
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


النيجر
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

المجموعة C
لعب
ف
ت
خ
أهداف
نقاط


زامبيا
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


إثيوبيا
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


نيجيريا
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


بوركينا فاسو
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

المجموعة D
لعب
ف
ت
خ
أهداف
نقاط


ساحل العاج
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


توجو
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


تونس
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0


الجزائر
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0





إستفتاءات


*

----------


## الدلميت

*كل الشكر لك الحبيب الكسلاوي 
علي المعلومات القيمة التي اوردتها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباريات القادمة


الافتتاح المجموعة A
  19/1
جنوب أفريقيا    
جزرالرأس الأخضر

المجموعة A
19/1
انجولا
المغرب

المجموعة B
20/1
غانا
جمهورية الكونغو الديموقراطية

المجموعة B
20/1
مالي
النيجر

المجموعة C
21/1
زامبيا
إثيوبيا

المجموعة C
21/1
نيجيريا
بوركينا فاسو

المجموعة D
22/1
ساحل العاج
توغو

المجموعة D
22/1
تونس
الجزائر

المجموعة A
23/1
جنوب أفريقيا
انجولا

المجموعة A
23/1
المغرب
جزرالرأس الأخضر




*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


المنتخبات  المتأهلة لبطولة 2013م وعددها اثنا عشر منتخب وهي :- انغولا - المغرب -  جنوب افريقيا - كاب فيردي - غانا - النيجر - جمهورية الكنغو - مالي -  نيجيريا - زامبيا - بوركينا فاسو - اثيوبيا - توغو - تونس - الجزائر - ساحل  العاج 



الله يسامحك يا الفى بالى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الافتتاح


السبت 2013/01/19
المجموعة A

19:00	جنوب أفريقيا	-- : --	كاب فيردي	 ملعب سوكر سيتي


22:00	أنغولا	-- : --	المغرب	 ملعب سوكر سيتي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الافتتاح فقط تلعب في هذا التوقيت الموجود بالمشاركة اعلاه

اما بقية المباريات فتبدا يوميا المباراة الاولى السادسة مساءا والثانية التاسعة مساء

ماعدا مباريات المرحلة الثالثة من المجموعات والتي تقام مباراتي كل مجموعة في توقيت واحد فستقام في الثامنة مساءا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سنوافيكم بتقارير مفصلة يوميا عن اخر استعدادات المنتخبات الى حين بدء البطولة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول الدور الاول كاملا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدور ربع النهائي 

السبت 2013/02/02

(1) الأول في المجموعة B – الثاني في المجموعة A - المباراة الساعة (18:00) 

(2) الأول في المجموعة A – الثاني في المجموعة B - المباراة الساعة (21:00) 


الاحد 2013/02/03

(3) الأول في المجموعة D – الثاني في المجموعة C - المباراة الساعة (18:00) 

(4) الأول في المجموعة C – الثاني في المجموعة D - المباراة الساعة (21:00)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدورنصف النهائي :

الاربعاء 2013/02/06

الفائز  في ربع النهائي من   الأول في المجموعة A – الثاني في المجموعة B  ضد   الفائز في ربع النهائي الأول في المجموعة D – الثاني في المجموعة C 

المباراة الساعة (18:00) 


الفائز  في ربع النهائي من  الأول في المجموعة C – الثاني في المجموعة D  ضد   الفائز في ربع النهائي من الأول في المجموعة D – الثاني في المجموعة C

المباراة الساعة (21:00)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة الترتيب لتحديد المركز الثالث والرابع 

السبت 2013/02/09

الخاسران في نصف النهائي
الاحد 2013/02/10 

  المباراة النهائية

*

----------


## KING1

*يديك العافية يا حبيب
مع انو البطولات دي بتقلب علينا المواجع ونحن نكتفي بالفرجة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبات البطولة

المجموعة الاولى

انجولا








المغرب










جنوب افريقيا









كاب فيردي

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجموعة الثانية

غانا









مالي

منتخب مالي
الأخبار
المعلومات
المشاركات
التشكيلة
الصور












النيجر








منتخب جمهورية الكنغو


  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجموعة الثالثة

نيجيريا









زامبيا








بوركينا فاسو

 

اثيوبيا 

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجموعة الرابعة

تونس








الجزائر






ساحل العاج







توجو 
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*هههههههههه والله خسارة انو مصر ما فيها لكن الكاس لساحل العاج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



أيام  قليلة وتتجه أنظار الملايين من عشاق الساحرة المستديرة من كل أنحاء العالم  صوب القارة الأفريقية لمتابعة فعاليات واحدة من أهم بطولات كرة القدم  وأكثرها جذبا للأنظار حيث تستضيف جنوب أفريقيا بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية  التاسعة والعشرين خلال الفترة من 19 كانون ثان/يناير الحالي إلى العاشر من  شباط/فبراير المقبل.
	وعلى مدار أكثر من نصف قرن منذ انطلاق البطولة الأولى في السودان عام  1957 ، شهدت البطولة العديد من التغيرات والتحولات المهمة التي جعلتها بين  بطولات الفئة الثانية مباشرة في عالم الساحرة المستديرة بعد بطولة كأس  العالم حيث تقترب في قوتها من بطولتي كأس أمم أوروبا وكأس أمم أمريكا  الجنوبية (كوبا أمريكا).
	وتستحوذ البطولة في نسختها التاسعة والعشرين على اهتمام كبير بعدما  شهدت التصفيات المؤهلة إليها موجة من المفاجآت أطاحت بمجموعة من أبرز  المنتخبات الكبيرة لصالح منتخبات لا تحظى بالشهرة أو الخبرة أو التاريخ في  هذه البطولة.
	وكانت أبرز هذه المفاجآت هي خروج المنتخب المصري صفر اليدين للمرة  الثانية على التوالي من التصفيات وعدم بلوغ النهائيات في نسختين متتاليتين  في عامي 2012 و2013 بعد فوزه باللقب في ثلاث بطولات متتالية أعوام 2006  و2008 و2010 وتعزيز رقمه القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز باللقب (سبع مرات) .
	وينطبق ذلك أيضا على المنتخب الكاميروني الذي يغيب عن النهائيات للمرة  الثانية أيضا لتفتقد البطولة بذلك اثنين من أبرز القوى الكروية في القارة.
	إضافة لذلك ، تعود البطولة إلى السنوات الفردية مجددا بعدما انتظمت في  السنوات الزوجية لعقود طويلة وبالتحديد منذ عام 1968 حيث ظلت تقام كل  عامين.
	كما تقام البطولة هذه المرة في جنوب أفريقيا للمرة الثانية فقط عبر  تاريخها حيث سبق لجنوب أفريقيا أن استضافت البطولة عام 1996 وفازت بلقبها.
	وكان مقررا أن تقام هذه البطولة في ليبيا ولكن أحداث الثورة الليبية  وعدم جاهزية ليبيا للاستضافة بعد الإطاحة بالنظام السابق وما أسفرت عنه  شهور الثورة من دمار في البنية الأساسية تسبب في نقل البطولة إلى جنوب  أفريقا.
	وبعدما اقتصرت طموحات أصحاب الأرض (غينيا الاستوائية والجابون) في  البطولة الماضية على اجتياز الدور الأول لنقص خبرة المنتخبين بشكل واضح عن  باقي المشاركين في البطولة ، سيكون هدف أولاد جنوب أفريقيا (بافانا بافانا)  هو المنافسة على اللقب أملا في التتويج الأفريقي للمرة الثانية على أرضهم.
	وكانت البطولة الأفريقية أحد أهم أسباب تأسيس الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة  (كاف) حيث اجتمع عدد من كبار الشخصيات البارزة في عالم كرة القدم الأفريقية  في العاصمة البرتغالية لشبونة يومي السابع والثامن من حزيران/يونيو 1956  لتأسيس الاتحاد وتنظيم المسابقة بداية من 1957 .
	وجرى الاتفاق على أن تكون السودان التي حصلت على استقلالها في كانون ثان/يناير 1956 مقرا لاستضافة البطولة الأولى.
	وبني استاد جديد بالخرطوم خصيصا لهذا السبب وافتتح في 30 أيلول/سبتمبر 1956 .
	وفي نفس الوقت صيغت قوانين المسابقة وكانت المشاركة متاحة أمام منتخبات  جميع الدول الأعضاء بالاتحاد كما جرى الاتفاق على أن تقام البطولة كل  عامين تحت إشراف لجنة التنظيم والدولة المضيفة.
	وربما جاءت البداية هزيلة حيث انطلقت فعاليات البطولة بمشاركة ثلاثة  منتخبات فقط واستمر ذلك في البطولة الثانية كما شهدت البطولات الأولى بعض  الارتباك في الأعوام التي أقيمت فيها البطولة.
	ولكن الموقف تغير سريعا لتقام البطولة بشكل منتظم كل عامين كما تضاعفت  قوة البطولة بمرور الوقت وازدادت المنافسة على الوصول إلى النهائيات التي  ارتفع عدد المنتخبات المشاركة فيها إلى 16 منتخبا في الوقت الحالي.
	ويشتعل الصراع كل عامين على الوصول لنهائيات البطولة حيث يشارك في  التصفيات التي تقام على مدار عدة شهور أكثر من 50 منتخبا تتنافس على بطاقات  التأهل الستة عشر للنهائيات.
	وتساعد هذه البطولة عشاق الساحرة المستديرة في كل أنحاء أفريقيا على  مشاهدة أبرز نجوم القارة وهم يلعبون ضمن منتخبات بلادهم بالإضافة إلى  الاستمتاع بمهاراتهم الرائعة التي صقلت من خلال احتراف معظمهم في الأندية  الأوروبية.
	ونجحت هذه البطولة في التغلب على عوائق اللغة والدين والمسافة والتقريب  بين الشعوب الأفريقية كما نجحت في الكشف عن العديد من المواهب والمهارات  من كل أنحاء القارة السمراء.
	وبالنظر إلى تاريخ وإحصائيات البطولة عبر تاريخها الممتد لأكثر من نصف  قرن ، نستنتج أنها لم تتوقف عند حد وإنما كانت ولا تزال نموذجا رائعا  للتطور في عالم كرة القدم كما تمثل معرضا لأبرز النجوم والمنتخبات الذين  تركوا أثرا واضحا في تاريخ البطولة.
	وفي العاشر من شباط/فبراير 1957 كانت ضربة البداية حيث افتتح رئيس  وزراء السودان السابق سيد إسماعيل الأزهري أول بطولة أفريقية للمنتخبات في  حضور أكثر من 30 ألف متفرج بالاستاد.
	وأدار المباراة الافتتاحية في البطولة التي شاركت فيها منتخبات مصر  وإثيويبا والسودان الحكم الإثيوبي جيبيهو دوبي وفازت فيها مصر على السودان  2/1 وسجل هدفي المنتخب المصري رأفت عطية ومحمد دياب العطار (الديبة) في حين  سجل صديق منزول هدف السودان الوحيد.
	وأقيمت المباراة النهائية في 15 من نفس الشهر وأدارها الحكم السوداني  يوسف محمد وفازت فيها مصر على إثيوبيا بأربعة أهداف سجلها الديبة وسلم  المصري عبد العزيز عبد الله سالم الكأس التي حملت اسمه إلى قائد المنتخب  المصري رأفت عطية ليتوج المنتخب المصري بلقب البطولة الأولى.
	وكان تنظيم البطولة الثانية من نصيب مصر مقر الاتحاد الأفريقي وجرت  فعالياتها من 22 إلى 29 أيار/مايو باستاد النادي الأهلي في القاهرة بمشاركة  نفس المنتخبات الثلاثة.
	وافتتح المنتخب المصري رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه بفوز ساحق على إثيوبيا  بأربعة أهداف سجل منها الراحل محمود الجوهري ثلاثة أهداف ثم ميمي الشربيني  الهدف الرابع في حين فازت مصر في النهائي على السودان بهدفين سجلهما عصام  بهيج مقابل هدف لصديق منزول أيضا ليتوج المنتخب المصري باللقب الثاني له.
	وأقيمت البطولة الثالثة بالعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا بمشاركة أربعة  منتخبات هي إثيوبيا ومصر وتونس وأوغندا وفازت إثيوبيا باللقب بعد أن هزمت  مصر 4/2 في مباراة مثيرة تطلبت وقتا إضافيا وسلم الامبراطور هايلي سيلاسي  الكأس إلى قائد الفريق الإثيوبي لوتشيانو فاسالو.
	واختيرت غانا لتنظيم البطولة الرابعة في عام 1963 ، ووصلت ستة منتخبات  للبطولة بعد التصفيات وهي تونس ونيجيريا والسودان ومصر وغانا وإثيوبيا.
	وفي النهائي الذي أقيم في أكرا ، تغلبت غانا بقيادة مدربها الأسطوري  جيامفي على إثيوبيا 3/صفر وفازت بالكأس للمرة الأولى. وفاز المصري حسن  الشاذلي بلقب هداف البطولة برصيد ستة أهداف.
	وفي البطولة الخامسة عام 1965 بتونس ، نجحت غانا في الدفاع عن لقبها  بفوزها 3/1 على منتخب الدولة المضيفة بعد وقت إضافي للمباراة وضم الفريق  الفائز لاعبين اثنين فقط ممن فازوا في مسابقة عام 1963 .
	وتساوى في صدارة هدافي البطولة كل من كوفي وأشيم بونج من منتخب غانا ومانجل من كوت ديفوار ولكل منهم ثلاثة أهداف.
	وفي عام 1968 ، أقيمت البطولة السادسة بإثيوبيا وارتفع عدد المشاركين  إلى ثمانية منتخبات. ووصلت زائير أو الكونغو كينشاسا (الكونغو الديمقراطية  حاليا) للمباراة النهائية أمام غانا حيث أحرز اللاعب بيير كالالا هدف  المباراة الوحيد.
	وأحرز الإيفواري لوران بوكو ستة أهداف أي أقل بهدفين عن البطولة  التالية ليصبح صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد الأهداف التي يسجلها لاعب في  تاريخ البطولة.
	وفي عام 1970 ، استضافت السودان البطولة السابعة ووصلت غانا للمباراة  النهائية للمرة الرابعة على التوالي ولكنها خسرت أمام السودان التي أحرزت  الكأس الوحيدة في تاريخها.
	ونال الإيفواري بوكو للمرة الثانية على التوالي لقب هداف البطولة برصيد ثمانية أهداف.
	وفي عام 1972 ، أقيمت البطولة الثامنة بالكاميرون ووصل أصحاب الأرض  للمربع الذهبي ولكن رغم كل التوقعات كانت المفاجأة هي هزيمة الكاميرون أمام  الكونغو برازافيل التي فازت باللقب بعد التغلب أيضا على مالي 3/2 في  النهائي. وفاز المالي ساليف كيتا بلقب الهداف برصيد خمسة أهداف.
	أما بطولة 1974 فأقيمت في مصر وفازت بها زائير وسجل فيها لاعب زائير  بيير نداي تسعة أهداف ليتوج هدافا للبطولة ويقود منتخب بلاده إلى الفوز  باللقب.
	ولأول مرة في تاريخ المسابقة أعيدت المباراة النهائية نظرا للتعادل 2/2  في المباراة الأولى ثم انتهت المباراة الثانية بفوز زائير على زامبيا  2/صفر وأحرز نداى الهدفين ليساعد الفريق على الفوز باللقب وعاد الفريق إلى  زائير على متن طائرة موبوتو سيسي سيكو رئيس زائير.
	أما في عام 1976 ، فأقيمت البطولة العاشرة في إثيوبيا ، وكانت المرة  الأولى التي تقام فيها المنافسات بنظام المجموعات ثم الدور النهائي الذي  انتهى باحتلال المغرب المركز الأول والتتويج باللقب. وفاز الغيني نيوجيليا  بلقب الهداف برصيد أربعة أهداف.
	وفي عام 1978 ، أقيمت البطولة الحادية عشرة في غانا وفاز أصحاب الأرض  (النجوم السوداء) على أوغندا في النهائي 2/صفر لتكون بذلك أول دولة تفوز  باللقب ثلاث مرات وتحتفظ بالكأس للأبد وحصل الأوغندي أموندا على لقب هداف  البطولة برصيد أربعة أهداف أيضا.
	وأقيمت بطولة عام 1980 في نيجيريا وأحرز نسور نيجيريا اللقب الأول لهم  في تاريخ كأس الأمم الأفريقية بقيادة الهداف الكبير سايجون أوديجبامى حيث  تغلب الفريق النيجيري على الجزائر 3/صفر في المباراة النهائية.
	وتصدر أوديجامبي والعبيدى نجم المنتخب المغربي قائمة هدافي البطولة برصيد ثلاثة أهداف لكل منهما.
	وفي 1982 أقيمت البطولة على ملاعب ذات نجيل اصطناعي بليبيا واستفاد  أصحاب الارض من ذلك فصعدوا للمباراة النهائية ولكنهم خسروا 6/7 بضربات  الجزاء الترجيحية بعد التعادل 1/1 في الوقت الأصلي أمام غانا التي أحرزت  اللقب للمرة الرابعة وهي المرة الثالثة بقيادة المدرب جيامفي.
	وفاز الغاني جورج الحسن بلقب هداف البطولة برصيد أربعة أهداف في حين  احتل الليبي على البشاري المركز الثاني في قائمة الهدافين برصيد ثلاثة  أهداف واختير فوزي العيساوي نجم المنتخب الليبي كأفضل لاعب في البطولة.
	وأقيمت البطولة التالية في كوت ديفوار عام 1984 وخرجت غانا مبكرا من  الدور الأول للبطولة فيما فازت الكاميرون باللقب للمرة الأولى في تاريخ  الأسود بعد التغلب على نيجيريا 2/صفر في المباراة النهائية. ونال المصري  طاهر أبو زيد لقب الهداف برصيد أربعة أهداف.
	وشهدت مصر إقامة البطولة للمرة الثالثة على أرضها عام 1986 وتخلص  المنتخب المصري من آثار هزيمته في المباراة الافتتاحية أمام السنغال صفر/1  ووصل للمباراة النهائية ليتوج باللقب بعد مباراة رائعة أمام الكاميرون في  النهائي نجح خلالها في الفوز 5/4 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد انتهاء الوقت  الأصلي للمباراة بالتعادل السلبي ليستعيد المنتخب المصري اللقب بعد غياب  دام 27 عاما.
	ونال الكاميروني روجيه ميلا لقب هداف البطولة برصيد أربعة أهداف بينما  كان الراحل ثابت البطل حارس مرمى المنتخب المصري هو أبرز نجوم هذه البطولة  لأنه كان أحد العوامل الرئيسية في فوز الفريق باللقب للمرة الثالثة في  تاريخ الفراعنة.
	وفي عام 1988 استضافت المغرب البطولة ونجح منتخبها في الوصول للدور قبل  النهائي مثل الجزائر ولكن الفريقين العربيين خسرا أمام كل من الكاميرون  ونيجيريا.
	وفاز المنتخب الكاميروني باللقب للمرة الثانية في تاريخه بالتغلب على نظيره النيجيري 1/صفر في النهائي.
	واقتسم صدارة قائمة الهدافين كل من الكاميروني ميلا والجزائري الأخضر  بلومى والمصري جمال عبد الحميد والإيفواري عبد الله تراوري والنيجيري  كوارجي برصيد هدفين لكل منهم.
	وفي 1990 نظمت الجزائر البطولة ونجحت في استغلال عامل الأرض للفوز  باللقب الوحيد في تاريخها بالتغلب على نيجيريا 1/صفر في المباراة النهائية.  وفاز الجزائري جمال مناد بلقب الهداف برصيد أربعة أهداف.
	أما بطولة عام 1992 فأقيمت في السنغال بمشاركة 12 منتخبا للمرة الأولى  واستطاع منتخب أفيال كوت ديفوار الفوز باللقب الأول في تاريخهم بالتغلب على  غانا في النهائي 11/10 بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد مباراة ساخنة انتهت  بالتعادل السلبي وفاز النيجيري رشيدي ياكيني بلقب الهداف برصيد أربعة  أهداف.
	وفي 1994 ، أقيمت البطولة بتونس ولكن أصحاب الأرض خرجوا مبكرا من الدور  الأول للبطولة وكانت زامبيا هي مفاجأة البطولة حيث وصلت للنهائي رغم أنها  شاركت بفريق معظمه من اللاعبين الجدد بعد تحطم طائرة المنتخب الأول للفريق  قبلها بفترة قصيرة ومقتل معظم أفراد الفريق الأساسي.
	ولكنها خسرت في المباراة النهائية 1/2 أمام نسور نيجيريا. وفاز ياكيني  بلقب الهداف للمرة الثانية على التوالي ولكن برصيد خمسة أهداف.
	ومع عودة جنوب أفريقيا للساحة الدولية بعد عشرات السنين من العزلة بسبب  سياسة الفصل العنصري استضافت بطولة عام 1996 بمشاركة 16 منتخبا للمرة  الأولى في تاريخ البطولة التي شهدت انسحاب نيجيريا لأسباب سياسية ليتقلص  عدد المشاركين إلى 15 منتخبا.
	وفازت جنوب أفريقيا بلقبها الأول بالتغلب على تونس في المباراة  النهائية 2/صفر. وفاز الزامبي كالوشا بواليا بلقب الهداف برصيد خمسة أهداف.
	وجرت البطولة التالية في بوركينا فاسو عام 1998 وكانت مصر على موعد مع  التتويج بالكأس الرابعة لها ولم يستطع أي من حسام حسن والجنوب أفريقي  بينديكت ماكارثى إحراز أي أهداف في المباراة النهائية بين منتخبي البلدين  بعد أن وصل رصيد كل منهما إلى سبعة أهداف ليقتسما لقب الهداف.
	وفازت مصر في المباراة النهائية على جنوب أفريقيا 2/صفر وأصبح الراحل محمود الجوهري أول من يفوز باللقب كلاعب وكمدرب.
	ومع عودة نيجيريا للمشاركات الأفريقية ، استضافت البطولة بالتنظيم  المشترك مع غانا عام 2000 وفازت الكاميرون باللقب الأول لها في الألفية  الجديدة بالتغلب على نيجيريا بضربات الترجيح 4/3 في المباراة النهائية اثر  انتهاء الوقت الاصلي للمباراة بالتعادل 2/2 .
	وفاز الجنوب أفريقي شون بارتليت بلقب الهداف برصيد خمسة أهداف أيضا.
	وفي عام 2002 ، استضافت مالي البطولة واحتفظت الكاميرون بلقبها ليكون  الرابع لها في تاريخ البطولة وذلك بالتغلب على السنغال في النهائي بضربات  الجزاء الترجيحية 3/2 بعد التعادل السلبي في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي  للمباراة.
	وتساوى كل من الكاميرونيين باتريك مبوما وسالومون أولمبي والنيجيري  جوليوس أجاهاوا في صدارة قائمة الهدافين برصيد ثلاثة أهداف لكل منهم.
	أما البطولة الرابعة والعشرين فأقيمت في تونس عام 2004 أيضا ونجح نسور  قرطاج في الفوز باللقب على أرضهم ليكون الأول في تاريخهم اثر تغلبهم على  المغرب 2/1 في النهائي.
	وتقاسم لقب الهداف كل من النيجيري أوجستين أوكوشا والمغربي عمر  المختاري والتونسي سيلفا دوس سانتوس والكاميروني باتريك مبوما والمالي  فريدريك كانوتيه.
	واستحوذت البطولة الخامسة والعشرون التي أقيمت في مصر عام 2006 على  اهتمام كبير لأنها أعادت النهائيات إلى أحضان وادي النيل بعد غياب دام 20  عاما منذ أقيمت بطولة عام 1986 في مصر أيضا.
	وعادت البطولة إلى أحضان مصر مع الاحتفال باليوبيل الذهبي لتأسيس  الاتحاد الأفريقي للعبة (كاف) وقبل عام واحد من الاحتفال باليوبيل الذهبي  للبطولة.
	ونجح المنتخب المصري في استغلال عاملي الأرض والجمهور ليتوج باللقب  الغالي للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه وينفرد بالرقم القياسي في عدد الألقاب التي  يحرزها أي منتخب في تاريخ هذه البطولة.
	ولم يكن مشوار المنتخب المصري سهلا في البطولة لكنه نجح في النهاية في  حسم اللقب بالتغلب على نظيره الايفواري بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية 4/2 في  النهائي بعد تعادلهما سلبيا في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي للمباراة.
	ورغم خروج المنتخب الكاميروني مبكرا من البطولة بالهزيمة أمام كوت  ديفوار 11/12 بضربات الترجيح بعد تعادلهما سلبيا في الوقت الأصلي و1/1 في  الوقت الإضافي توج الكاميروني صامويل إيتو بلقب هداف البطولة برصيد خمسة  أهداف.
	واستضافت غانا البطولة السادسة والعشرين في مطلع عام 2008 لتكون المرة  الرابعة التي تستضيف فيها البطولة على مدار تاريخها والمرة الثانية في غضون  ثماني سنوات فقط حيث استضافت بطولة عام 2000 بالتنظيم المشترك مع نيجيريا.
	وسعى منتخب غانا المعروف بلقب "النجوم السوداء" إلى إحراز اللقب الذي  غاب عن الفريق منذ عام 1982 والذي أحرز خلاله الفريق اللقب للمرة الرابعة  ليكون أول فريق يفوز بهذا العدد من ألقاب البطولة قبل أن يعادله المنتخبان  المصري والكاميروني.
	ولكن المنتخب المصري الذي انفرد بالرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز  باللقب عندما توج به في بطولة عام 2006 كان عند حسن ظن جماهيره ونجح في  الدفاع عن لقبه بجدارة بعدما أبهر جميع المتابعين للبطولة بعروضه الرائعة.
	واستهل أحفاد الفراعنة مسيرتهم في البطولة بفوز كبير 4/2 على أسود  الكاميرون ثم أكملوا مشوارهم بنجاح وخطفوا الأضواء من الجميع عندما تغلبوا  على أفيال كوت ديفوار 4/1 في قبل النهائي ثم اختتموا مسيرتهم بالفوز مجددا  على الكاميرون 1/صفر في النهائي رغم وفرة النجوم المحترفين بأكبر الأندية  الأوروبية في صفوف منتخبي كوت ديفوار والكاميرون.
	ورغم وجود هؤلاء النجوم ومنهم الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا مهاجم تشيلسي  الإنجليزي والكاميروني صامويل إيتو مهاجم برشلونة الأسباني في ذلك الوقت  والغاني مايكل إيسيان لاعب خط وسط تشيلسي خطف اللاعب المصري حسني عبد ربه  لقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة.
	بينما اعتلى إيتو قائمة هدافي البطولة برصيد خمسة أهداف وذلك للبطولة الثانية على التوالي.
	وبعدها بعامين ، انضمت أنجولا إلى سجل الدول المضيفة للبطولة باستضافة  كأس الأمم الأفريقية السابعة والعشرين في مطلع عام 2010 وحاول منتخبها  المنافسة بقوة في هذه البطولة بقيادة مديره الفني البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه  الذي حقق قبلها العديد من الإنجازات التاريخية مع الأهلي المصري.
	ولكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن حيث خرج المنتخب الأنجولي صفر  اليدين من دور الثمانية بالهزيمة أمام نظيره الغاني الذي شق بعد ذلك طريقه  بنجاح إلى النهائي رغم عنصر الشباب الغالب على صفوف الفريق.
	وفي المقابل ، نجح أحفاد الفراعنة مجددا في تعويض إخفاقهم في تصفيات  كأس العالم 2010 من خلال التتويج بلقب البطولة مثلما فعلوا في بطولة 2006  بعد الإخفاق في بلوغ نهائيات المونديال.
	وبدأ المنتخب المصري رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه بفوز ثمين على نظيره النيجيري  3/1 في لقاء قمة مبكر قبل الفوز على موزمبيق 2/صفر وعلى بنين بالنتيجة  نفسها.
	وواصل أبناء النيل تألقهم في الأدوار التالية ففازوا على أسود  الكاميرون 3/1 في الوقت الإضافي لمباراتهما بدور الثمانية والتي انتهى  وقتها الأصلي بالتعادل 1/1 ثم على الجزائر 4/صفر في مباراة ثأرية بعد  الخروج أمام الجزائر من تصفيات مونديال 2010 .
	واستغل المصريون خبرتهم الكبيرة في التغلب على المنتخب الغاني الشاب في  المباراة النهائية بهدف نظيف سجله محمد ناجي جدو الذي لقب بالبديل السوبر  كما انفرد بصدارة قائمة هدافي البطولة برصيد خمسة أهداف بينما فاز زميله  المخضرم أحمد حسن قائد الفريق بلقب أفضل لاعب في البطولة.
	واستضافت غينيا الاستوائية والجابون البطولة الثامنة والعشرين في مطلع  عام 2012 بالتنظيم المشترك فيما بينهما في غياب منتخبي مصر والكاميرون  اللذين سقطا في التصفيات.
	ونجح أصحاب الأرض في عبور الدور الأول ولكنهما خرجا من دور الثمانية  لفارق الخبرة بينما وصلت منتخبات زامبيا وغانا وكوت ديفوار ومالي إلى  المربع الذهبي.
	وفجر المنتخب الزامبي المفاجأة ببلوغ المباراة النهائية على حساب نجوم  غانا بينما تغلب أفيال كوت ديفوار على مالي بنفس النتيجة 1/صفر.
	وفي المباراة النهائية ، كان لاعبو زامبيا على موعد مع التتويج  الأفريقي الأول لهم بالفوز على الأفيال بضربات الترجيح بعد التعادل السلبي  بينهما على مدار الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي.
	وخاض المنتخب الزامبي جميع مبارياته الخمس في الدور الأول ودوري  الثمانية وقبل النهائي بغينيا الاستوائية ولكنه انتقل بعد ذلك إلى الجابون  ليخوض المباراة النهائية في العاصمة ليبرفيل.
	ومع وصول الفريق إلى ليبرفيل ، حرص لاعبوه على إحياء ذكرى الضحايا في  نفس الموقع الذي شهد كارثة عام 1993 والتي أودت بحياة 30 شخصا من بينهم 18  من لاعبي المنتخب الزامبي.
	وتحطمت الطائرة التي كانت تقل المنتخب الزامبي بالقرب من شواطئ ليبرفيل  حيث كانت في طريقها إلى السنغال لخوض مباراة مع المنتخب السنغالي في  التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لبطولة كأس العالم 1994 .
	وبعد تزود الطائرة بالوقود من ليبرفيل ، تحطمت على بعد 500 متر فحسب من  شاطئ ليبرفيل. ولذلك ، حرص لاعبو المنتخب الزامبي والطاقم التدريبي للفريق  على الاتجاه إلى شاطئ "صن ست" بإحدى ضواحي ليبرفيل القريبة من موقع  الحادث.
	وعمد أعضاء الفريق بقيادة اللاعب كريستوفر كاتونجو قائد الفريق وكالوشا  بواليا رئيس الاتحاد الزامبي للعبة إلى إلقاء الزهور في المياه باتجاه  موقع الحادث قبل أن يتوج الفريق باللقب الأفريقي بعد ذلك بيومين ليهدي  اللقب إلى أرواح ضحايا الكارثة.
 	وها هي البطولة الأفريقية تعود خلال الأيام المقبلة إلى جنوب أفريقيا  التي استضافت البطولة عام 1996 وتأمل في استغلال الاستضافة الثانية لها  للتتويج باللقب الأفريقي الثاني خاصة في ظل غياب قوى كبيرة مثل مصر  والكاميرون وتراجع مستوى قوى أخرى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قنوات الجزيرة الرياضية الناقلة ومعلقي الجزيرة الرياضية لمباريات الايام الاربعة الاولى من كاس الامم الافريقية


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم يامهدي 
ولك الله يا وطن من اتحااااااااااااااد اضعنا من هذا المولد
                        	*

----------

